# DIY Canister filter



## ram50

I am starting a new 29 gal tank and found a pond pump (size unknow will have to look it up) at the house that wasnt being used and me being me thought " now what can I use this for" and with a buddy of my just finishing his Nitrate reactor it made me think "canister filter"

The plan is to use a 4" pvc tube, the pond pump, 1/2 pvc that I already have and the filter media and get started. The great thing about DIY is you start one way and end up going another. I will be getting supplys tomorrow and hopefully get started this weekend. 

I will need some help in selecting media. I was thinking (not in order) act carbon, bio media, something to fight ammonia, foam, filter pads and realy anything else i can fit into it. I would like to see if I could put my heater in there also. It would be less stuff hanging in the tank. I will post picts as I go

right now I have 

pump
2 100 micron 7' filter socks (for cut to size)
heater


----------



## redchigh

Something to fight ammonia?

I'd reccomend just sticking with the bio-media...

Also, do your research first- the pump has to be able to handle a lot of back-pressure...


----------



## ram50

I agree on the pump. I think it will be big enough but I am going to check it to be sure. 

Can I use bio media for that. (its been a while since I had a tank) I have read where you can get specific media to help with ammonia. But if the bio will do it thats great!! ( now what to put in the free space!!!???) 

I have been doing alot of research on this (mostly the canister construction) and have a good friend that knows WAY more than I do to lean on. 

it should be fun!!!!


----------



## ram50

pump is 800 gph made by General foam Plastics corp model FR-800. It came from an old pond kit I had


----------



## zof

Ahhhhhhh! You've taken my idea! Actually I've been debating how much a project like this would cost compared a commercial unit but with the pump you are probably already ahead by already having one of the most expensive parts. But then again you are talking about a 800 GPH pump which might be too much flow for a 29 gallon, is there anyway to reduce flow on it?

But this also gives me a new idea that might be a little over the top.


----------



## ram50

heh by the time I'm done it may cost more but that dosent matter to me that much. I will have exactly what I wanted and I will know that I made it. by my nature to tinker I can never do a diy project for the $$ savings 

I will most likely have to throttle it down. The media will reduce it some but how much i dont know


----------



## bearwithfish

dont forget a full write up and pix!!!!!!!!!!!! man this sounds great!!


----------



## ram50

well after a little more cleaning on the pump it turns out to be a 600 gph pump. I look forward to get started. I will have a lot of picts!!


----------



## badxgillen

*interesting*

what are you thinking for the housing...i am interested in this project...it could definatly go somewere...im sure there will be kinks to work out...i will be waiting to see some pics...ADIOS...


----------



## greenkiwi

I think you are 100% when you said "The great thing about DIY is you start one way and end up going another." Because I feel the same way. But we all do it because of the unknown, right? That makes it all worthwhile. Thanks for reminding me again, I've really enjoyed the adventure so far...




http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-canister-filter-52144/#ixzz10KJdBJKD​




ram50 said:


> I am starting a new 29 gal tank and found a pond pump (size unknow will have to look it up) at the house that wasnt being used and me being me thought " now what can I use this for" and with a buddy of my just finishing his Nitrate reactor it made me think "canister filter"
> 
> The plan is to use a 4" pvc tube, the pond pump, 1/2 pvc that I already have and the filter media and get started. The great thing about DIY is you start one way and end up going another. I will be getting supplys tomorrow and hopefully get started this weekend.
> 
> I will need some help in selecting media. I was thinking (not in order) act carbon, bio media, something to fight ammonia, foam, filter pads and realy anything else i can fit into it. I would like to see if I could put my heater in there also. It would be less stuff hanging in the tank. I will post picts as I go
> 
> right now I have
> 
> pump
> 2 100 micron 7' filter socks (for cut to size)
> heater


----------



## ram50

The housing will be a piece of 4" PVC pipe, how long is unknown as of now ( I tend to fly by the seat of my pants not always a good thing). That much I know. I have looked around on the net and that seems to be the most popular size. Some have used 3" but then stated they could have used 4" and had more room for media. so 4" is where I will start. 

I spent some time last night looking at the filter media options and saw that people were using plastic pot scrubbers. is that a replacement for the coarse sponge? thats what it looks like to me. I have also seen another person use the black wire loom cut into small pieces as bio-media. Anyone know anything about that. I have lots of the small wire loom still in the package laying around that I could use or would I be better off using off the shelf bio-media?

The unknown is the best part about a DIY project.:-D 

Home depot I will darken your doors today WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish

the scrubbers are for the bio to grow on... much like say the little ceramic tubes... you can get poly scrub pads that are chemical free for the pad part (got mine and a $1 store) the layers i would use personally would go 
top- pad scrubbers
middle - scrubbers
Bottom - Carbon when needed and or those white crystals for nitrate removal (dont recall the name of them i used them mixed about 50/50 with carbon)


----------



## ram50

OK I just got back from lowes (it was closer) and I have got what I call a great start.

shopping list: (from the recipt) first numbers are lowes part numbers

23288 4" pvc female slip on adapter [email protected] 5.25...........................10.50
294919 4" x 2' pvc DWV Cellcore pipe ..................................... 5.74
21484 1/2" pvc ball valve [email protected] 2.65 ....................................... 5.30
23929 1" X 1/2" cch40 bushing [email protected] 0.64 ................................. 1.28
126819 1/2" sch40 elbow .................................................... 0.81
129319 1/2" slip X 3/4" fht adptr............................................ 1.53
22538 1/2 " ml/adptr insert [email protected] 0.34 ..................................... 1.02
180849 4" pvc flush clnout plug [email protected] 2.83 ................................. 5.66
253245 4" pvc all plastic snap in ............................................ 4.56
67945 1/2 x 3/4 x 18" cobra riser 3....................................... 3.28
25010 teflon tape [email protected]................................................. 2.02
23540 pvc glue .............................................................. 3.73

add 4.20 tax and it came out to 49.63

I found some stuff that if ti works out it will make pulling the filter for cleaning easy. I will post a pix of the items tonight when I get home. I went out during lunch and got the stuff.


----------



## ram50

Ok, I got some work done on the filter and after a mistake or two, three, ahhh who’s counting I have the body of the filter done. I had been working with my sons Boy Scout troop all weekend so I haven't had time to upload the pix's yet. The first real obstacle I will need to climb is the pump location. In most o the ones I've seen on the web show the pump inside the canister. With the physical size of this pump it will not fit into the canister (unless I move to a completely different size tube). It will have to mount outside the canister. I have been playing with some ideas and have not decided on the way I will go. The way I'm leaning to is to put the pump at the bottom and reverse the filter media so that the clean water comes out the bottom instead of the top. It will take some extra plumbing but it may be the best way. I will be going over and over and over this setup today and will also see what yall have to say.


----------



## bigrift

heres a idea. if you have the pump mounted on the inlet tube to the canister and have the canister lay on its side and run the return from the bottom to the tank. this way the water will be forced in threw the media and whatever else ya add and out the other end back to the tank with little resistance. cant wait to see how ya actually hook this up!!!


----------



## ram50

bigrift - the only problem I could see with that would be if I could get all the air out of the filter. Il look into it though.

On to the updates. I got some of the pict up-loaded and have also run a wet test on the filter. I am not happy with the pump. It makes way too much noise, I can hear the wife now.

Here are some pix's

the parts









and a quick wet test.










it works and its dry. But its not what I wanted it to be. I will keep tring to improve on it. I may have to change pumps to get that "clean" look that I want


----------



## badxgillen

*cool cool*

awsome man....thanks for the motivation...i see great potential ...keep us posted on some modifications...uv sterilzer perhaps...


----------



## ram50

badxgillen said:


> awsome man....thanks for the motivation...i see great potential ...keep us posted on some modifications...uv sterilzer perhaps...


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA i was looking at the UV sterilzer yesterday, rubbing my chin thinking now how could I fit that into it. I can get ahead of myself. I still dont have the pump issues worked out yet and I still need to figure out how to put my heater in there and then I'm tring to add another thing to it. I'm my own worst enemy!!!!!:lol:


----------



## ram50

Ok here's an update. Not feeling the love with my current pump i decided to replace it. My local harber freight had a sale going on and had 285 GPH pumps for 14.99. So I got one of them and I really like it. I will keep the pump on the outside of the filter so that I can possably get my heater inside the filter. I still need to pickup some filter media and a few more 1/2 pvc connecters and I should be getting close. I'll post some picts as I get things done. I got a little bit done over the weekend. Not much just worked on the connection of the pump to the filter. Putting it on the outside will give me more options on what goes insdie the filter.


----------



## ram50

I've finally got the canister finished. I will post some pictures so you can see the progress that I've made. I have yet to complete the return lines too and from the tank. will start on that soon ( I hope )

sponge









scrubbers










bottom of canister










first layer starts with sponge then carbon then sponge. Didn't have carbon with me so you will have to use your imagination





































without the carbon in there I still have 3" of space left. I dont know if I may have too many pot scrubbers in there, I put 12 of them. I figure I will loose 1.5" when I add carbon. 

What do yall think. too many pot scrubbers or just enough?


----------



## Evan

I would say the more the marrier on the pot scrubbies(bio). all that is needed is something to remove free floating debris and something for biological filtration. carbons, zeolites and such I am not a big fan of inside filters, they need changed often and with big water changes you will never know you dont have it in your filter. I like your build. it may not be pretty but you built it and it works.
pride outweighs looks any day on a diy built and something better than pride and looks is the extra cash you have in your pocket. sweeet job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish

as they will grow bacteria on them you are in a real good spot having all 12 in there... over time as the filter starts to clog and slow down you can take out and wash half of them and put them back in . next time around wash the other 6 and then you will always have the bio filtration goin on... nicely done BTW


----------



## ram50

*It's done!!!!*

After alot of work and redoing I have it done. I have some pictures and a video for yall to review. Tell me what you think

video
29 gal fish tank :: fishtank.mp4 video by ramfifty - Photobucket

some more picts.










































I decided to do a salt water tank instead of a brackish. I will be looking at plant ideas soon. I had a problem with the clear lines leaking but they have slowly cleared up. This system has great pressure and is moving the water with a good force. I am really proud of this filter!!!! Now let the cycle begin!!!


----------



## bearwithfish

very well done!!!! 

i would suggest how ever opening another thread to talk about tank plans as there will be a lot of advice on why not to use this wonderful filter on a salt tank....


----------



## zof

Looks good, I'm actually rethinking about reopening this idea myself with a few twists. Can I ask the pump you bought, whats the max head on it?


----------



## ram50

If I remember correctly it was 6.4 feet


----------



## ram50

i will be sticking to my original plans for this tank ;-)


----------



## ram50

Just thought that I would let everyone know that the pump is still running great. No leaks and the tank if still cycling.


----------

